# Aerobics, Yoga or Both?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I can see Aerobics as being Good but some times I feel so much better after Yoga.

I do plenty of stretching before any workout but a good hour of Stretching really stays with me.

Do you feel a person needs a Good mix of both Aerobics and Yoga as I do or more Aerobics or Yoga??

big rockpile


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I do yoga, aerobics also.
Weight loss is slow and steady.
Eat about 5-6 mini meals daily this way sugar doesn't fluacute to severely.
Slow and steady works for me.
Keep up the work brp


----------



## tired_gardener (Dec 14, 2016)

They do different things:

Yoga is for mindfulness and peace. It helps you get centered. I have used it as a time to pray and thank God for all I have.

Aerobics is for endurance. It gets your heart pumping, makes your blood flow and helps you to have more energy later.

I like to get most of my exercise from my chores. I sometimes wish I had a job that kept me so active I didn't need to exercise, but alas, I sit on my rump most of the day and get very hyper at times. I do raise my desk into the standing position sometimes, but my arthritis acts up if I stand for too long, so I only do this when I have on-line meetings or am on the phone and can pace.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Both are very helpful to someone trying to lose weight and get healthier. Yoga can be quite a workout, even if you don't raise your heart rate as high as you do during aerobics.

And the bottom line is, if it feels good, do it!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

If by aerobics you mean walking, then both. If you mean vigorous activity like a stationary bike or stepper for 30 minutes or more, then I would opt for yoga.

Weights a couple days a week and yoga a couple days a week is probably the best bang for your buck. Add walking for at least 1/2 hour several times a week and you've got it covered.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I work out mostly with Free Weights one hour 3X a week. Do Water Aerobics one hour two of these 3 days, do Yoga for one hour the other day.

Found out I can go to our Cabin and stay with the program at the Gym there.

One thing about it I'm set up to lose weight slow so I can eat pretty good. Yesterday I worked out so I was allowed 3,541 Calories. Today I didn't work out so I was allowed 2,270 Calories.

big rockpile


----------

